

HN popularities by domain - sandaru1
http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AgdshZCuGtt5dGt5dUh4VmFTeEpJYlBNVWI4LWMtR3c&hl=en

======
staunch
Side note:

    
    
        The owner does not explicitly share a document with
        any individuals, but chooses the sharing option
        ‘People can view this item without signing in.’
    
            All viewers (or editors) will appear as anonymous.
    

from
[http://docs.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answe...](http://docs.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=175328)

I love this. Please anyone sharing Google docs use this option, so it doesn't
expose the email addresses of everyone who views it.

------
raintrees
Interesting - I scrolled to the bottom (always looking for boundary
conditions) and then was not able to Back Firefox to HN. No matter how many
times I used Back individually, or picked the tenth previous page from the
Back dropdown, HN never came back.

I ended up closing the browser to start over... Is this normal behavior for
Google Docs? FireFox 3.6 on WinXP Pro 32bit Sp3 (wife's computer).

------
jm4
<http://top.searchyc.com/domains_by_number_of_submissions>

~~~
martian
Nice that this list counts subdomains as belonging to the parent.

------
Groxx
Hah, every few seconds a new person pops on / off the document. Currently, 28
looking.

Quite interesting, especially the other two sheets.

------
sandaru1
Data from : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1174005>

Codes : <http://gist.github.com/325337> <http://gist.github.com/325195>

------
Ras_
Fred Wilson seems to be the top ranking individual. I'm quite surprised that
GigaOM, CNET, Mashable and Engadget are less popular than him.

------
reader5000
Got to love the long tail

------
eru
Isn't techcrunch evil?

